# Warriors' rivals?



## Yoyo

The game against Dallas made me think...who are the Warriors' rivals in the NBA? Rivalries generally involve teams that dislike/hate each other and exchange wins - otherwise it'd be one-sided.

Who do you think are the Warriors' rivals? If there are none, who can be one?


----------



## Stack Jack

I'd say the Mavs consider us rivals, and i would consider the same.


----------



## essbee

only the mavs right now and for me my dislike of them goes back to some comments i think Darryl Armstrong made about us beating them a few years ago.. although they were true lol.

We haven't won enough to have developed rivals. When we won as run TMC it was the Jazz for a while but now I don't think we look at them that way. When C-Webb was talkin' and had the dunk over charles in his commercial i thought we could have a nice rivalry with the suns but that fizzled too


----------



## Stack Jack

I think there is a natural nor cal Kings Warriors rival, i always like beating them, and the lakers for sure. and kinda the suns because of the similar styles. 

but i would still go with the Mavs, i dont like them, and nobody gave the Warriors a chance in the playoffs last year.


----------



## croco

I don't know about other rivals, but you can count on the Mavs. Games between those two teams will be special for a while now, there is also a chance they will meet again in the playoffs this year.


----------



## essbee

Stack Jack said:


> I think there is a natural nor cal Kings Warriors rival, i always like beating them, and the lakers for sure. and kinda the suns because of the similar styles.
> 
> but i would still go with the Mavs, i dont like them, and nobody gave the Warriors a chance in the playoffs last year.


That has never existed because Sacramento is central cali and not norcal...


----------



## Stack Jack

essbee said:


> That has never existed because Sacramento is central cali and not norcal...



not really. Central California is like bakersfield and fresno. Sac is north of Oakland. Yeah, they are also east of them, but they are in Northern California. Sac is a Nor Cal team.


----------



## DaRizzle

<a href="http://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p110/kaesen_suyderhoud/?action=view&current=california-highway-map.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p110/kaesen_suyderhoud/california-highway-map.gif" border="0" alt="california"></a>

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## essbee

Stack Jack said:


> not really. Central California is like bakersfield and fresno. Sac is north of Oakland. Yeah, they are also east of them, but they are in Northern California. Sac is a Nor Cal team.


you'll find sacramento is considered the northern part of central california. it's lumped in with central the way bay is lumped in with northern.

"North Central California"

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/sto/


"A thousand VR panoramas of beautiful central California, including San Francisco, Yosemite, Monterey, Big Sur and the giant Sequoias. These amazing photographs allow you to look all the way around - it's the next best thing to being there."

http://virtualguidebooks.com/CentralCalif/EastBay.html

The reason areas like oakland and san francisco are differentiated is because of the "bay area" designation, and the "bay area" tag is more relevant to the rivalry you're talking about that doesn't exist. So people just consider the areas like Oakland etc. as the bay area to be different from Sacto. There is no rivalry because the two areas are not comparable in most people's minds despite the proximity. The 49ers and Raiders however have a natural dislike among the two fan bases for that very reason. The Giants and A's fans went at it in the battle of the bay world series because of the same reason. The Kings and Warriors never have had a rivalry and probably never will.


----------



## essbee

I think one of the mistakes people make is assuming the central/northern divide is made horizontally.

Here's an example as you see the california government's designation of northern central california. You'll notice sacramento is the southern point right at the border with central california and the map for northern california is a separate one.










Here's the map of the bay area which is generally lumped in with northern california due simply to the convenience. It's technically not norcal either but it's regarded as such. A lot of it has to do with the fact that as a counterpoint to southern california, the bay area is a economically and socially very active area, so it's countered with southern california. Despite sacto being the state capital central cali just doesn't have a lot of relevance in other ways. So in the past when people talked about either north or south cali they talked about things like the black panthers and just said they were from northern california even though "the bay area" is a more accurate, specific description. But in reality that's not the only reason.

I know this stuff is probably boring (I did a lot of political work so we had to learn the counties and boundaries etc. so i'm probably the only who finds this interesting) but Sacramento is part of the Central Valley and central valley is a term that's usually associated with central california.. As wikipedia says 



> The Central Valley is a large, flat valley that dominates the central portion of the U.S. state of California, United States. It is home to many of California's most productive agricultural efforts. The valley stretches nearly 400 miles (600 km) from north to south. Its northern half is referred to as the Sacramento Valley, and its southern half as the San Joaquin Valley. The two halves are joined by the shared delta of the Sacramento and San Joaquin Rivers, a large expanse of interconnected canals, streambeds, sloughs, marshes and peat islands.





> The Sacramento Metropolitan Area is the largest in the Central Valley, and is the fourth-largest in California, behind the Greater Los Angeles Area, the San Francisco Bay Area, and the San Diego area. Greater Sacramento has been cited as one of the five "most livable" regions in America,[2] and the city was cited by Time magazine as America's most integrated.


Because of the ways people tend to speak of california in sections sacto is viewed as part of the central valley and that ties in the areas you're talking about like Fresno. The reason this is notable is that even though sacramento might be norther of the bay area in terms of a straight horizontal line on the map, that technically is not how the districts are regarded in large part because of the shape of the valley. The central valley sort of runs up the middle (as the name suggests) and the bay area which sits to the left of it is then grouped often with northern california because neither of these is part of the central valley. AS a result northern california is actually a kind of horse shoe in the way people generally refer to it.










link 











I figure the government is the best source for explaining it. For those not from there it's explained here on the department of transportation's site. I know it's confusing.

link


----------



## essbee

DaRizzle said:


> <a href="http://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p110/kaesen_suyderhoud/?action=view&current=california-highway-map.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p110/kaesen_suyderhoud/california-highway-map.gif" border="0" alt="california"></a>
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


it's disappointing that you're not only ignorant of all other topics but don't know anything about the history of the state you live in either..


----------



## Stack Jack

essbee said:


> I think one of the mistakes people make is assuming the central/northern divide is made horizontally.
> 
> Here's an example as you see the california government's designation of northern central california. You'll notice sacramento is the southern point right at the border with central california and the map for northern california is a separate one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the map of the bay area which is generally lumped in with northern california due simply to the convenience. It's technically not norcal either but it's regarded as such. A lot of it has to do with the fact that as a counterpoint to southern california, the bay area is a economically and socially very active area, so it's countered with southern california. Despite sacto being the state capital central cali just doesn't have a lot of relevance in other ways. So in the past when people talked about either north or south cali they talked about things like the black panthers and just said they were from northern california even though "the bay area" is a more accurate, specific description. But in reality that's not the only reason.
> 
> I know this stuff is probably boring (I did a lot of political work so we had to learn the counties and boundaries etc. so i'm probably the only who finds this interesting) but Sacramento is part of the Central Valley and central valley is a term that's usually associated with central california.. As wikipedia says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the ways people tend to speak of california in sections sacto is viewed as part of the central valley and that ties in the areas you're talking about like Fresno. The reason this is notable is that even though sacramento might be norther of the bay area in terms of a straight horizontal line on the map, that technically is not how the districts are regarded in large part because of the shape of the valley. The central valley sort of runs up the middle (as the name suggests) and the bay area which sits to the left of it is then grouped often with northern california because neither of these is part of the central valley. AS a result northern california is actually a kind of horse shoe in the way people generally refer to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure the government is the best source for explaining it. For those not from there it's explained here on the department of transportation's site. I know it's confusing.
> 
> link


I think your kind of missing the point im making. Sacramento is in Northern California. Everything a little south of San Jo is central Cal. Everything north is Nor Cal. everything south of central cal is so cal.


----------



## essbee

Stack Jack said:


> I think your kind of missing the point im making. Sacramento is in Northern California. Everything a little south of San Jo is central Cal. Everything north is Nor Cal. everything south of central cal is so cal.


But... I'm explaining to you the correct designation of what's norcal and what's central... I even gave you the explanation of how the central valley is supposed to the key to the central region... thus the name central valley... sacto is the northern border of central california.. i'm not making a big deal out of it because so many people incorrectly make the separations or don't understand the actual shape of northern california. And honestly the way it's divided up isn't intuitive imo. Honestly if I hadn't done work that involved maps and districts and stuff I probably would just use the san jose thing too. I've even seen news stations like ktvu say it. it's just not that accurate.


----------



## dk1115

lol at you guys for pulling out the maps and technical terms.


----------



## essbee

dk1115 said:


> lol at you guys for pulling out the maps and technical terms.


I just get a little tired of people who are FROM california not even knowing anything about their state like the fact that sacto is part of the central valley. It's even more embarrassing when they act like they DO know just because they've thought the same wrong thing their entire lives lol. There's a reason darizzle never came back.


----------



## DaRizzle

Please... I love how you spat out all this jargon to try to climb up on your supposed pedestal again. Sac is N. CA. I dont care what some. gov survey said in regards to technical designation. Look at a map of CA, Sac is N. CA, more north than the bay area in fact. Hell, didn't the "white man" make that map, better not trust it essbee. Its just another way "white america" is trying to put the black man down. You are pathetic.

P.S. If you are soo right then dont worry about my sig...It just makes me look dumb right?


----------



## DaRizzle

http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF-...&oi=local_group&resnum=1&ct=more-results&cd=1

Just a few businesses in Sac town...


----------



## essbee

DaRizzle said:


> Please... I love how you spat out all this jargon to try to climb up on your supposed pedestal again. Sac is N. CA. I dont care what some. gov survey said in regards to technical designation. Look at a map of CA, Sac is N. CA, more north than the bay area in fact. Hell, didn't the "white man" make that map, better not trust it essbee. Its just another way "white america" is trying to put the black man down. You are pathetic.
> 
> P.S. If you are soo right then dont worry about my sig...It just makes me look dumb right?


Lol @ you continuing to argue and saying to ignore the government.


Haha you're stupid as hell man. The worst part is you're a stubborn kind of stupid. I already explained the reason Sacramento isn't northern california and you're still going back to "nuh uh it's further north than the bay area" lol. Didn't I already cover that? And yeah it does make you look dumb, you realized it that's why you skipped out on the thread until I left that comment in your reputation today. Lol


----------



## DaRizzle

We'll let the other posters be the judge on who the stupid/stubborn one is...


----------



## bruindre

DaRizzle & essbee - you've both been warned. Cease with the insults. No need for that in this board.


----------



## bruindre

NorCal. Central Cali. Whatever you want to call it, I'd say there's a bit of a rivalry between the Kings and Warriors. Teams play less than 100 miles apart. When Peja and C-Webb were leading the Kings, how many times were The Arena filled with Kings fans making the drive down I-80? Now, with the W's as the better team, how many fans from the East Bay make that drive to Arco? 

There's the history, too, of exchange of players - Rock for Billy Owens (I think I just threw up in my mouth recalling those days). 

Right now, rivals to me would be Sacramento and Dallas. To an extent, I'd say there's one with the Lakers, but if dislike has to be reciprocated to be a 'rivalry', I don't think that one counts. Lakers most likely don't have near the dislike for us as we have for them. 

I might even throw Utah in there - between the recent playoff meeting and the upsets on the late 80s/early 90s, I'd say there's a little Nellie/Jerry Sloan rivalry going on.


----------



## HKF

I really wish the Pacific Division had unbalanced schedules. It would be cool to see the Dubs play the Suns, Kings and Lakers six times a year. That would fuel the hate.


----------

